# Marco Killingsworth Invited To Knick Camp



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Wednesday was a long night for Marco Killingsworth.
> 
> He sat behind a long table in a local hotel ballroom along with a few dozen friends and family while the NBA Draft dragged on. His agent, Mark Stevens, said Killingsworth didn't want to speak to reporters until he knew where he'd gone in the draft and what team he'd be playing for.
> 
> ...


http://www.montgomeryadvertiser.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060629/SPORTS/606290348/1002

Guys, shed some light on who this kid is for me. Thanks.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*I'm shocked....*

that he went undrafted. He is no kid at 24, but I have seen clips of this young man and he is seriously talented. If he signs with the knicks and loses 10-15 pounds, we have a very good forward. He was actually rumored high lotto at one time this year.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: I'm shocked....*

Wow, thanks for the info Dog. If he displays a good work ethic I'm sure Zeke will sign him.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Kitty....*

I watched one clip that featured him on a steal.....he broke ahead of everyone except one guy back.....rose up....faked a behind the back pass (and I mean he put the ball all the way behind)...pulled it back after the defender bit.....and threw it down bigtime....AT FULL SPEED. At his size, it was remarkable.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

This guy is a monster inside.Lmfao this is such a steal its funny I think hes actually better then our two draft picks.Hes a lefty too which makes him even hader to guard.Think Anthony Mason.


----------

